# Boardman Hybrid & Mudguards



## baggytrousers (20 Oct 2008)

Hi I've been looking at the Boardman Perfoprmance Hybrid in Halfrauds today and realliy liked the look of it - Has anyone got one and if so can it take full mudguards? There doesn't seem to be much clearance - I don't want to get into any arguments about whether you should have them or not - I do on my current bike and I'm quite happy to continue using them.


----------



## baggytrousers (21 Oct 2008)

When i said i didn't want any arguments about mudguards I didn't mean I didn't want any replies at all

I read another thread yesterday which involved Bonj and one or two others discussing the merits or otherwise of mudguards and it went on for 17 pages! and I didn't want it to start up again.

Doesn't anyone have a boardman? I suppose I could just order some from CRC or wiggle and send them back if they don't fit, it's just the hassle.


----------



## smitcras (28 Jan 2009)

*Boardman Urban Pro Mud guards*

I have just bought a Boardman Urban Pro and would like to fit mudguards. did you manage to get a set for your bike in the end?


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jan 2009)

This Bikeradar review says yes;

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/category/bikes/urban/product/pro-urban-08--30996

But it is for the 2008 model. Best bet is probably to have a look at the bike in the flesh, if you can.


----------



## twowheelsgood (28 Jan 2009)

Just me, but I wouldn't buy such a bike with disk brakes. V brakes can easily outbrake the wheel on any surface and are much easier to maintain or bodge together in an emergency.

I love disks on my mountain bike, but I hate bleeding the bleeding things and replacement pads are not cheap.

Just unecessary really, I'd rather have better wheels or tyres for the money.


----------



## 1LegRikk (28 Jan 2009)

The disks are fine on mine 
I bought a set of these :-
SKS-Chromoplastic Mudguard Set-45mm Road-Black 
I do have 700x35c tyres on so if your keeping the standard ones go for the slightly narrower ones to fit.
The front goes on fine. But the back needs a little tweaking.
Cut small half circles out where the stays touch each side.
Make a small 1/2 inch square block to act as a spacer.
Very simple and they work really well and are very solid, yell if you want pics of what they look like and me little bodges 
I did try 2 other types of MG's and these where the only ones that fitted 90% out of the box.


----------



## smitcras (28 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the info 1LegRikk, some pics of your "bodges" would be great if not too much trouble. I have the standard tyres 700x28C so I see you can getbthem in a 35mm which should be ok.
The guy in the shop said he had treid a couple of sets as well and would get back to me but I thought I would get some good info from the forums.


----------



## 1LegRikk (28 Jan 2009)

No worries, will take some pics in the daylight tomorow and post them up.


----------



## LondonCommuter (28 Jan 2009)

I have the same bike. Initially bought SKS 28mm and gave up because it seemed too much hassle, main problem was that the hole in the frame right at the bottom (on the bit just behind the bottom bracket) wasn't big enough for the nut. And even if I had filed it, I wasn't convinced there was enough clearance to actually get the nut through and tightened.

I then fitted race blades which were better than useless but only just.

Over christmas, with more time on my hands and my other bike written off, I had another go. Thanks to various tips on this forum I solved the nut problem with a cable tie. I've also had to bend the stays to avoid them interfering with the brakes which was fiddly and I'm not entirely convinced that I won't one day miss some crucial braking power because of the cack handed way I've done this but so far so good.

I could post photos of my bodging if you're interested, but prob not till the weekend


----------



## 1LegRikk (29 Jan 2009)

Here we go, i still need to tidy the cuts up a little apart from that it's solid as a rock and works fine


----------



## smitcras (29 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the photos, looks ok. Did you just use a stanley knife to cut the guard or a pair of cutters? looks like I will go down the same route.
Cheers


----------



## smitcras (29 Jan 2009)

Photos would be good in case I run into the same problems with teh nut as I will be going for a smaller size that 1legRikk.


----------



## 1LegRikk (29 Jan 2009)

I scored a semi circle with a sharp knife then snipped it out roughly with a pair of large wire cutters. Just need to get the dremel on there to tidy it up at some point.


----------



## smitcras (31 Jan 2009)

Ok thanks.

I have another question. I have a problem with lateral wobble on the handle bars. I took it back today and they said it was normal which I didn't agree with of course. The clamp where the handle bar goes through (the single bolt part) is fully tight but you can still wobble the bar up and down. They are going to have a look at it, did you have any problems with yours. Looks like they have left out a washer or shimm in there.


----------



## LondonCommuter (31 Jan 2009)

No wobbles on my handlebar. Trust your instincts not halfords staff!


----------



## 1LegRikk (31 Jan 2009)

Solid as a rock here.


----------



## r1_exup (7 Feb 2009)

*Marathon 32C tyres on a Boardman Hybrid Team 08*

Hi,
Today I tried fitting a Schwalbe Marathon 32C tyre to my Boardman Hybrid Team 08. 
The tyre seemed to be a noticeably larger 'inner' diameter than the Maxxis detonator 28C fitted as OEM.
But the big problem was when I started to inflate (~2.5 bar), the tyre popped off the rim and the tube extruded out. This happened a couple of times. I reseating the tyre and tried again. I am confident I had not trapped the tube etc. I also ensured the bead of the tyre was mounted correctly on the rim. Eventually the type poppoed off and the tube exploded at about ~4.5bar (max pressure recommended 5 - 6.5 bar depending on the rim profile).

Any ideas? - is the tyre faulty (I have bought 4-off as part of a CTW scheme), is the rim unsuitable for 32c size, is the Schwalbe Marathon tyre in particular unsuitable for the this narrow rim ? 

I see you guys have fitted 35C tyres to a Hybrid Pro!

Thanks in advance for your ideas.


----------



## yoffy (8 Feb 2009)

Hi,

Coincidentally, I have the exact same bike and fitted the exact same tyre (marathon plus 700x32). I found the tyre went on fine - I used a speedlever, partially inflated then went round the tyre banging it down hard with the palm of my hand to ensure the bead was seated firmly at the bottom of the rim. I then fully inflated using a track pump.
You can check the bead is seated properly by viewing the reflective rim on the side of the tyre - it should sit the same distance from the rim all the way around the wheel.


----------



## LondonCommuter (8 Feb 2009)

I had exactly the same problem http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=26030

I haven't tried again but am thinking of trying slime tape instead


----------



## r1_exup (8 Feb 2009)

*Schwalbe Marathon popping off Boardman Rim*

Yoffy, 
I already tried exactly what you described- Going round the tyre and banging it down and then checking the distance from the rim to he reflective strip. I used a track pump and watched the pressure closely.
All looked well, but unfortunately it did not work and the tyre still popped off the rim and eventually burst the inner tube.
I am wondering if the tyre is defective and the inner diameter of the bead is too big i.e. greater than 622. Are you certain all is okay? - have you ridden for any distance? I thought the whole arrangement looked quite dangerous - if the tyre popped whist being ridden hard, then a potential serious get-off could result.
I have posted a query with Schwalbe.


----------



## LondonCommuter (8 Feb 2009)

I've loaded up the slime tape on one wheel only (front where I had 2 punctures in a week a few weeks ago). It seemed like it was going to be really tricky to get it right but I followed the instructions and it worked just fine. Haven't ridden it yet though, so fingers crossed ...


----------



## TechMech (8 Mar 2009)

I must say thanks to those of you who suggested the Schwalbe Marathon tyres. After a blowout on the front this morning (just 100m after setting off), I went straight to the shops and bought two tyres (35c) and innertubes.

Went out for a ride this afternoon and what a difference they make! Coming from a mountain bike the Detonaters felt like the soild wheels I had on my first bike when I was a kid. 

I think they still roll as good as the originals, but with the added punchure protection and comfort they are fantastic.

Btw, got mine to fit on no problem. I just put a wee bit of air in to inflate the tubes and then pressed the tyre in all the way round. Then added a bit more to maybe 25-30ish psi and checked the seating was ok all round, and then fired them right up to 75-80ish psi.


----------



## r1_exup (26 Jun 2009)

*Update*

Halfords replaced the Schwalbe Marathon 32Cs (blowing off the rim) with Marathon 28Cs and I have fitted them. I have done about 150 miles and they seem to be excellent. I thought they would be slower than the OEM Maxxis Detonators, but they don't seem to be.
I can only assume the original Marathon 32C was 'faulty' or incompatible with the rims ??.

The Boardman Hybrid Team 08 is an excellent bike. I have since bought a Carrera Fury 08, assumng it is just as good. Still to put it through its paces.


----------



## LondonCommuter (26 Jun 2009)

I tried 28 M+s and they seemed too big for the rims so I gave up. I have since fitted the 28s to my Dawes super galaxy (which comes with 35s) and am very happy with this combination; fitting them wasn't too traumatic but I did need tyre levers to get them on which seems to be a no-no according to any instructions


----------



## E.T. (1 Jul 2009)

I fitted Continental Top contacts. They are light, long wearing and guranteed against punctures...free replacement if you get a flat.

Low weight and low rolling resistance.


----------

